# what to look for!



## rrbuckmaster (Nov 4, 2000)

Just look for the sign. Looking forward to meeting all of you at cabelas









------------------
HAPPY AND SAFE HUNTING TO ALL.

[This message has been edited by rrbuckmaster (edited 01-25-2001).]


----------



## Bob S (Mar 8, 2000)

It looks first class, rrbuckmaster.

------------------


----------



## stevebrandle (Jan 23, 2000)

First class job. I'm looking forward to being there.


----------



## Huntress (Dec 14, 2000)

I am looking forward to meeting everyone! The sign looks great! 

Best Regards,
Huntress


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2001)

rrbuckmaster: Nice job ) See you there . Do you live close to there. I might consider getting a room up there and if you knew the name of any motels there ?


gare


----------



## Buster (May 1, 2000)

There are two open, several being built, Amerihost is the one that I can think of right now. The Amerihost is on the same side of US 23 as Cabela's, only across M50. The other hotel is just East of US 23.


----------



## Buster (May 1, 2000)

Comfort Inn is the other hotel. Both can been seen from US 23 if you are coming from the south. Neither one is directly on M-50, the Comfort Inn is behind Burger King, the Amerihost is behind the Shell station.


----------



## rrbuckmaster (Nov 4, 2000)

Sorry gare, I dont know any, I live by port huron. I am going to try to get there by 10:45 am, do you know what time you will be there? let me know, ray

------------------
HAPPY AND SAFE HUNTING TO ALL.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2001)

i should be there by 10:00 am


----------

